# WOK fried trout, garlic crawdad scampi, and home fries!



## walle (Jun 22, 2010)

Well...this ain't smoked, but it was so good i had to share... ah! if ya look close, my smoker is in the first picture!

Had a great Fathers Day at the lake trout fishing and crawdad'en. Ate as much as we could there, and polished off the rest this evening and thought I would share. Hope all you Dads out there had as great a weekend as I did.

WOK


What we're up against


Home Fries - ON! Finished of with a dash of salt and Garlic Jalepeno.




Trout - ON! Soaked in milk and shaken with a bisquick/cornmeal mixture.


Crawfish Scampi - ON!




Final Take


And my dinner with some left over grilled corn from last night!


Gotta love that high mountain, cold water, so pink it's almost orange trout!

Thanks for checking out my post.
Tracey

/ message  sig


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jun 22, 2010)

That looks awesome Walle. I like the Wok setup, is it home made or store bought? And are there clearer pics of it somewhere in the forum.


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 22, 2010)

that looks great. What kind of trout is that? the meat is very red. Im gonna have to cook some stuff in my wok soon. I bought it last year or the year before and used it twice and havent broke it out since. Im almost ashamed to say that cuz its so fun to use


----------



## meateater (Jun 22, 2010)

Just had to rub it in huh!  Hook them and cook em, nice spread.


----------



## wingman (Jun 22, 2010)

Very nicely done! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Man I love Crawfish!


----------



## walle (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:


BayouChilehead said:


> That looks awesome Walle. I like the Wok setup, is it home made or store bought? And are there clearer pics of it somewhere in the forum.


Bayou - the WOK, like everything exept my grill, is a home made job.  Yeah, I posted some a while back, I'll try to dig up the thread.

Here it is: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...pie-and-shrimp-fry-with-wok-debut#post_430307
 


FFTWarren said:


> that looks great. What kind of trout is that? the meat is very red. Im gonna have to cook some stuff in my wok soon. I bought it last year or the year before and used it twice and havent broke it out since. Im almost ashamed to say that cuz its so fun to use


FFT - Rainbows!  Yeah, ya gotta break it out.  I use mine a LOT... usually the second thing I load when I go hunting or camping... right after the beer!  You can cook just about anything in a wok.
 


meateater said:


> Just had to rub it in huh!  Hook them and cook em, nice spread.


Ha!  "hook'em and cook'em"... now THAT is a signature line!

Thanks for checking out my post!


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 23, 2010)

Man I really wish I had one of those WOK's.


----------



## ak1 (Jun 23, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> Man I really wish I had one of those WOK's.


Here's one for you; http://www.eastmanoutdoors.com/cms/node/74

My cousin bought me one for christmas a few years ago. Works like a charm.

@WALLE; man that looks tasty!!


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 23, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> Man I really wish I had one of those WOK's.


I got mine from cabelas, $39 for burner, wok, spatulas.


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 23, 2010)

well scratch that, it looks like they dont sell them anymore. or at least its not on the website. maybe if you have a local store, go look they may have it.


----------



## chefrob (Jun 23, 2010)

great lookin' grub tracy!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes sir that is some fine looking grub, food, tastey treats, large munchies, yummO Need I say more???


----------

